

Ask HN: LastPass now offers credit reports. Should users be worried? - krelian

Anybody who is internet savvy enough knows that "Free Credit Report" sites have a pretty negative image as misleading and spammy and even a borderline scam.&#60;p&#62;I was pretty shocked to see this added to their [2.0 release notes](https://lastpass.com/upgrade.php?ver=2.0.0&#38;type=cr&#38;upgrade=1.90.6). Just like I don't expect my bank to offer me free smileys, I don't expect my password manager to offer credit reports.&#60;p&#62;Does anyone else see this as an alarming development for a service that holds the key to a lot of important private information?
======
c250d07
I'm a loyal lastpass user, but this is the first that I'm hearing about this.
After reading their detailed documentation (
<http://helpdesk.lastpass.com/lastpass-credit-monitoring/> ) I think it sounds
pretty damn cool.

10 bucks a month is a bit, but the features seem like it might be worth it.
The free tier providing alerts for things like address changes, new accounts
and etc also seems very helpful--and geared towards the security minded people
that Lastpass already attracts.

I agree that credit check sites are notoriously scammy, but this actually
seems like a good additional to a good service.

------
eric_bullington
Yes, and as a long-time LastPass premium customer, I'm troubled. There are
much more respectable avenues to monetization open to them.

------
trimbo
I assume it's to boost revenue. Frankly I am not fazed by it until it becomes
an issue.

